# Pround Lk Rally



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

Another fun trout opener!


----------



## stcolympia (Oct 24, 2006)

that's a lot of fish...you going to eat all of those?


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm going to eat my 4. the other guy's will too. no waste here. never take what you won't eat. waste not, want not.


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

4???? thought the limit was 3


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

3 is the limit.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Croix Jigger said:


> I'm going to eat my 4. the other guy's will too. no waste here. never take what you won't eat. waste not, want not.


Can you say oops


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

caught one at 12:30 am, went back to camp site. got back out at 6:00 and caught a limit. felt like two days to me. I also left saturday. If I would have stayed for sunday I most likely would have got three more. our group ended up with 30 or so for the weekend. nice to go out a couple miles from the house and get a quik limit. Have a good one. take them all out, before they die...


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

Felt like two days to you, but 12:30 AM is Saturday. Going back to camp and sleeping does not make it a new day.


----------



## FISHPRINCESS (May 17, 2007)

I fished the Huron at Wixom Rd. both Saturday and Sunday-limited out with my THREE each day. But what gets me upset is that I heard some guy say he got a DOZEN. Too bad I didn't have my phone on me. Too many jerks taking way over limit makes it bad for everyone. Heard one group got busted with 13 over limit.:yikes:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Huron River Dan said:


> Felt like two days to you, but 12:30 AM is Saturday. Going back to camp and sleeping does not make it a new day.


 It doesn't???........:lol: Well,,,, at least he waited until the season started,,,,, to take more than a limit.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I hate when folks dont follow the rules. We all need to call on these folks when we know they over the limit. The more people get busted, the less they will do it.


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm going out today to get another 3.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well with groups taking 15-20-30 at a time they arent going to last there for too long.Hope some of them make it long enough to go up into proud lake.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Croix Jigger said:


> I'm going out today to get another 3.


Instead of trying to make excuses and telling others to "get over it," why don't you simply say you made a mistake and admit you messed up. You took more than you legal limit and posted it here, so sleep in the bed you made....


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

If I take only two today will you forgive me. GET OVER IT...


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

I wont ever say another word on here. your all are like a bunch of old lady's. I've been ethical my whole life. one little step out side the line and you all cry. well have a good time walkin over all that broken glass your walkin on. And for all of you that say you never stepped over the line. get real.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Croix Jigger said:


> I wont ever say another word on here. your all are like a bunch of old lady's. I've been ethical my whole life. one little step out side the line and you all cry. well have a good time walkin over all that broken glass your walkin on. And for all of you that say you never stepped over the line. get real.


I have made the mistake myself w/ a group of us fishing for walleye in canada. Mistakes happen... But I think people jumped on you for telling others to get over it, when they have the right to call you out on breaking the law, regardless if it was intentional or not. However, there are a lot of people on here that have seen others take over their limit and use the excuse of "opps, I forgot how many I had." 
BTW nice catch...


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Croix Jigger said:


> If I take only two today will you forgive me. GET OVER IT...


Only if you let me have them:lol:


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

Croix Jigger said:


> I wont ever say another word on here.


:gaga:you want a whan-burger and some french cries:gaga:


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Why are you getting mad at us , for simply stating that you screwed the pooch by saying 4. Rules are rules and what you should do is apologize, say it was an honest mistake and that you won't do it again. Just my THREE cents


----------

